# Fangmeldungen Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn etc.



## Glxxssbxrg (18. Januar 2004)

#h   Hallo Leute,

dieses Board soll allen Dorschanglern die Möglichkeit geben ihre Fänge zu veröffentlichen.

Zum Zweck: 
Gerade Angler, die von weit her kommen sind auf echte ! Informationen angewiesen, ob an der See gerade mal was läuft - oder nicht.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, das Angler X vielleicht gerade mal schreibt: 
war heute auf Boot Y, Gesamtfang ca. xxxx bei xx Anglern. bester Köder war .... ,  Wind ......   etc. 

Das muss natürlich nicht nur Heiligenhafen sein (Wir sind ja flexibel :z )

Wenn viele Boarder hier reinschreiben, profitieren alle davon !!
Dann mal ran !!!


----------



## Forellenudo (18. Januar 2004)

@Gleisberg





> Wenn viele Boarder hier reinschreiben, profitieren alle davon !!



Das ist hier auf dem Board schon immer gemacht worden,und daran wird sich auch warscheinlich nicht ändern,zum Glück:z ,haste warscheinlich nicht gelesen:m 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Knobbes (18. Januar 2004)

Hi Gleissberg,
ich kann mich dem Udo nur anschliesen.
Aber ich hoffe mal das du auch ein fleissiger Schreiber bist.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2004)

Moin Gleissberg!
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Wenn du eine Weile dabei bist wirst du schon die ganzen Berichte lesen oder gelesen haben wo die Fakten auf die du anspielst erwähnt werden. Speziell dafür haben wir diese vier Salzwasserforen und im Schleppforum wird auch viel über Ostsee geschrieben.
Also viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## pille11467 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldungen Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn etc.*

hallo leute ,
ich finde euer board echt klasse, weiter so.

fahre freitag morgen nach fehmarn und werde nächste woch berichten.

wir fahren mit der ms südwind raus hat da jemand erfahrung wie die so drauf sind????

na dann 
petri


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. März 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldungen Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn etc.*

Dann guck mal in der Sparte Meeresangeln nach- dort ist eine Kutterliste verlinkt wo Du Alle Kutter, nach Häfen sortiert vorfindest.


Für die Südwind- Ostsee- Fehmarn - Burgstaaken

Dort kannst Du Dir dann die örtlichen Kutter angucken bzw. Meinungen dazu lesen.

Achtung- Onkel Charly ist kein Angelkutter, sonden ein Ausflugsschiff!!

Sofern Du dort noch nicht genug gefunden hast, gib in der Boardsuche den Begriff Südwind ein- da kommen zwar dann auch Ergebnisse zur Windrichtung|uhoh: - aber trotzdem noch gut Info- Material.

Kleiner Tipp von mir - nimm am besten einen Heckplatz, dort wirste immer jemanden finden der Dir Ratschläge geben kann- bzw. im Notfall aushelfen kann. Am Bug sind meistens die Touris- dort haste oft mit dem Tackle Deines Gegenüber zu kämpfen.

Gruß an Willi und Tibor- bin vom 1.-3.4. wieder oben!
Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!:m


----------



## Rainer Dorschkill (19. März 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldungen Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn etc.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am 16. April für eine Woche nach Fehmarn. Hab nur ein kleines Boot (Zodiac 3,60 m m. 5 PS) und schleppe immer. Bin schon das sechste oder siebte Mal auf Fehmarn, immer schleppen. Die ersten Jahre waren immer ok (zu zweit immer so 40-50 Dorsche pro Tag + die ein oder andere Meerforelle). Die letzten Jahre waren immer schlechter (in der ganzen Woche grad mal so 60-70 Dorsche ohne Meerforelle) Ich fisch meistens bei Großenbrode oder am Weissenhäuser Strand. Köder: Rapala Down Deep Husky Yerk oder Fat Rap oder Shad Rap

Bin für alle Tips offen.


----------

